# Any information about  GRIZZLY  G9748  1 hp  3 phase milling & drilling machine



## casca92 (Mar 5, 2018)

INQUIRING mind looking for knowledge ?

thanx


----------



## WarrenP (Mar 5, 2018)

You must be looking at a used one, Grizzly discontinued this mill. Hopefully someone had it, probably not to popular though if it was discontinued( just a guess).


----------



## casca92 (Mar 6, 2018)

Don't have to look to far there is one sitting in my garage waiting to be wired and set up.


----------



## casca92 (Mar 6, 2018)

Have located and paid for the only remaining manual for The G9748 mill & drill machine left in stock.


----------



## casca92 (Mar 6, 2018)

Have located and paid for the only remaining manual for The G9748 mill & drill machine left in stock.


----------



## WarrenP (Mar 6, 2018)




----------

